# crazy crazy driver!! What will the police do??



## wildcard (20 September 2011)

Hi guys not sure if many of you read it but backed my youngster about 2 weeks ago  now and got jumped on board so.. had our first hack out last week and she was ace didnt put a hoof wrong.. past bin men the lot.. so decided we would venture out again last night and went with a couple of girls of our yard. One confident horse and rider and other girl great horse but slightly less confident rider as broke back less than 2 years ago riding. so off we all went hi visd up and in single file. headed down our local road and a driver in a small kit type car with a pounding loud exhaust came hurdeling towards us at around 100mph.. MENTAL... waved my arm to ask politly to slow down and he slammed brakes on and pulled along side me and started going again MENTAL screaming at me swearing you name it. by this point wed come to stop and bless my youngster just stood quietly. the guy was so high rate i actually thought he was guna get out and drag me off my horse. But then he decided to put foot on brake and rev the engine so hard his tyres were spinning and we got drowned in the smoke from the tyres. he did this for around 1minute before driving off. This was all on a small narrow lane less than 2meters away from us all.. 

we were SOOOO unbelieveably lucky that none of the horses bolted or did anything majorly silly. My nervous friend was extreamely shaken up by this to the point where she had to get off her horse and take a few moments to get her breath back.. as was starting to panic.. 


I managed to get the number reg of the car and have reported him to the police but does anyone actually know what they might do.. i dont want this guy coming back and doing the same thing to someone else or even myself again whilst out on my baby horse.. I can only thank god that she was so level headed to not do anything silly like throw me or run off..

Any similiar experiences/ incidents please share..  or if anyone know if this  guy will get whats coming to him?? xxxx


----------



## Brandy (20 September 2011)

They could go round and give him a talking to I think. It is a difficult situation, and one I have been in myself with someone stopping and shouting at me. 

I am gald you are all ok and none the worse for the experience. I would say however, that if you backed your youngster 2 weeks ago I would consider it way too early to be hacking out.


----------



## lochpearl (20 September 2011)

How blinking scary for you and your friends. I would go and make an official complaint and get your friends to also. I would then keep on at the police to find out what action they are taking. I would also ask the question about what happens if he does it again or worse since you complained?

As you said your youngster didn't react then I don't think it is too early for her to be hacking out, however it could have been a really nasty story had she spooked.

I would probably keep off the roads for a little while and let this idiot calm down.


----------



## winterhorses2 (20 September 2011)

Brandy said:



			I am gald you are all ok and none the worse for the experience. I would say however, that if you backed your youngster 2 weeks ago I would consider it way too early to be hacking out.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree. I just broke a youngster in the summer. I have a dirt lunge pit or a field to ride in, no school. I see no problem with hacking out. It's good for them to see things, it's just the amount of work i would worry about.

Hope something gets sorted OP I had a close call with one of my older horses and know just how you feel.


----------



## wildcard (20 September 2011)

what type of things do you think i should be doing with her?? I long lined her out round all our local roads before i sat aboard and  also did lots of ride and lead with my old horse. Instructor said to only do 2-3 light schooling sessions a week and to hack out the rest.. let her see the world aso to speak.. If you have any other suggestions im all ears.. as any advice is appreciated!! Have to point out these roads are usaulyl very quiet and did have safe reliable horse with us aswell.. xxx


----------



## Ladylina83 (20 September 2011)

Well I hope he feels big and clever now ! Idiot


----------



## BigRed (20 September 2011)

I reported a crazy driver for hurling abuse at me and sounding his horn at me.  My village bobby came back to me, to tell me they had knocked on his door and given him a warning that if he did the same thing again he would be nicked.


----------



## scrunchie (20 September 2011)

He's the sort of person you'd like to see with their car in a ditch round the next corner.

Please pursue this and get the police involved. Even just a caution might be enough to shake this idiot up a bit. It's a shame nobody got a video of him, although I admit that would be the last thing I would think of doing if I was trying to stop myself ending up iin a hedge.


----------



## wildcard (20 September 2011)

can anyone shed any light on what type of things i should be doing with my youngster now then as i thought by lightly hacking out mixed with short n sweet schooling sessions i was doing the right thing?? confused now?? I know shes young but surely most horses would have been far worse than she was in this situation so what harm is it doing her?? confused.com... xxx


----------



## lochpearl (20 September 2011)

wildcard said:



			can anyone shed any light on what type of things i should be doing with my youngster now then as i thought by lightly hacking out mixed with short n sweet schooling sessions i was doing the right thing?? confused now?? I know shes young but surely most horses would have been far worse than she was in this situation so what harm is it doing her?? confused.com... xxx
		
Click to expand...

you are doing fine with her!! we always hack our youngsters out, all I was saying was that you were lucky in only a few times out that she was so well behaved. My 9 year old would have eaten the car and probably dumped me in the process  Don't question yourself, she sounds like a real poppet!


----------



## mulledwhine (20 September 2011)

I don't think it is too early to be doing a little light hacking with your youngster, bit I am prepared to be corrected.

Glad every thing turned ok.

We had a bloddy idiot do about 70 past us on a 30 road on Sunday, pony was doing his nut, while I was trying to calm down my 5 year old that was on him, asking him to slow down plus the fact that a small child was aboard did nothing to make him slow grrr


----------



## ahashake3 (21 September 2011)

Sorry to hear of your experience, when I was loaning was out a hack myself on a country road and some idiots (young guys) went by in car really fast,  beeping the horn and shouting out the window just to add to the horror. I wish I had reported them now but at the time I was trying to get my horse calm as he was jumping about a bit so didn't get the reg number  Def keep on at the police and make sure they at least give a caution this could end in tragedy for someone else. So glad your youngster was ok, what a brave girl  xx


----------



## YorksG (21 September 2011)

Many years ago, out on two of the quietest most sane horses in the world, we had a numpty drive past us on a dead end road (led to a bridleway) churning up debris at the side of the road. The Old Clydie mare spooked  (virtually unheard of) and then he stopped and did it all again! I nearly ended up sitting on the roof of his car, we reported him to the police, who came and took at statement and he was done for driving without due care and attention  A good result. The local police were very keen at that time as a woman had had her horse taken out from under her by joy riders and she was the wife of a bobby.


----------



## wildcard (21 September 2011)

Yorksg, Thats so awful about your friends horse being taken out from under her.. 

Little update!! contacted the police last night and have got an officer coming round this evening to take a statement.. So fingers crossed this guy will get a good telling or or hopefully worse... 

Ive been riding 20od years and this is the first time ive ever really felt the need to pursue an incident on the roads. I hate moaning about drivers as i myself have been past very rude horse riders on the road and so can sometimes understand how frustrating it may be for some drivers but i dont think anything can condone this type of behavour and the level of aggression this guy showed.. 

Have to say was so very impressed with mare for being so chilled about it all, and i think i will continue to hack her out as she seems to enjoy going out and about and was not phased by the incident. I know some people may not agree with hacking out a youngster but i without hammering flatwork and making her stale to it, its quite limiting as to what you can do with them.. But any suggestions gratefully recieved.. Will send an update as to what the poilce will do hopefully.. xxx


----------



## ahashake3 (21 September 2011)

wildcard said:



			Yorksg, Thats so awful about your friends horse being taken out from under her.. 

Little update!! contacted the police last night and have got an officer coming round this evening to take a statement.. So fingers crossed this guy will get a good telling or or hopefully worse... 

Ive been riding 20od years and this is the first time ive ever really felt the need to pursue an incident on the roads. I hate moaning about drivers as i myself have been past very rude horse riders on the road and so can sometimes understand how frustrating it may be for some drivers but i dont think anything can condone this type of behavour and the level of aggression this guy showed.. 

Have to say was so very impressed with mare for being so chilled about it all, and i think i will continue to hack her out as she seems to enjoy going out and about and was not phased by the incident. I know some people may not agree with hacking out a youngster but i without hammering flatwork and making her stale to it, its quite limiting as to what you can do with them.. But any suggestions gratefully recieved.. Will send an update as to what the poilce will do hopefully.. xxx
		
Click to expand...


yay! glad to hear they are taking it seriously. Hopefully the guy will be mortified at least


----------



## scarymare (21 September 2011)

wildcard said:



			can anyone shed any light on what type of things i should be doing with my youngster now then as i thought by lightly hacking out mixed with short n sweet schooling sessions i was doing the right thing?? confused now?? I know shes young but surely most horses would have been far worse than she was in this situation so what harm is it doing her?? confused.com... xxx
		
Click to expand...

You are bang on - don't worry.  The easiest thing to do to ruin a youngster is back it and leave it in the school for weeks on end - it will nap for sure.  A quiet horse tends to be quiet from time of breaking onwards (and reverse is true for nutters).  Lots of variation is the key - walking over poles in school etc.


----------



## HeatherAnn (21 September 2011)

I think it's good that you got your horse out in the world. The fact that she stayed calm is a credit to you, you should be proud. In the horse world it seems like everyone has to put their two cents in, if it's working for you and your horse, why change? You'll be glad you did this now, in a few years your horse will be the sensible hacker, teaching the young ones how it's done. Trial and error really isn't it?


----------



## Tammytoo (21 September 2011)

I bet he doesn't feel so clever when the police come round!  I'm sure he can be done for driving without due care and attention.

Don't let this put you off, your baby sounds like a little star.


----------



## jinglejoys (21 September 2011)

http://www.horseaccidents.org.uk/
Don't forget to report it here too


----------



## tori252 (21 September 2011)

I got pushed into a hedge once. luckily was on elderly tb and he was unfazed. gave description to ym he found him and knocked a few bells into him. not right but boy that guy never did it again and moved afterwards....


----------



## wildcard (7 December 2011)

Hi all just thought i would write a little update on how things have progressed with the silly driver who thinks 100mph is acceptable down country lanes.. so he had a hearing last week at our local court where he decided he had done NOTHING wrong and pleaded not guilty.. sooo we head to court early next year to take the case to trial.. 

The police have been FAB i honestly can say i cannot fault them, they are really pushing this case and doing everything they possibly can to make sure this gentleman has to take responsibility for his actions.. 

Must admit when i heard was really thinking ohh god is it really worth all this hassle .. but then had a good think and thought next time might not have been so lucky for the next person he decided to drive past and abuse like this.. so fingers crossed all goes well and maybe a small piece of justice can be done!! :/)


----------



## debsflo (7 December 2011)

Glad they are taking this seriously,  what an idiot....


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 December 2011)

wildcard said:



			Any similiar experiences/ incidents please share..  or if anyone know if this  guy will get whats coming to him?? xxxx
		
Click to expand...

* they will talk to him  also they will make an entry mark against the license plate   which will remain for the duration of him owning the car to many of these and they will go further.*


----------



## lastchancer (7 December 2011)

tori252 said:



			I got pushed into a hedge once. luckily was on elderly tb and he was unfazed. gave description to ym he found him and knocked a few bells into him. not right but boy that guy never did it again and moved afterwards....
		
Click to expand...

Just what these spoilt little ponces require!
 I think driving is the closest they get to any exitement in thier empty pathetic lives. Most of them are scared of horses too, thats why they hate them and those of us that ride them.


----------



## Feathered (7 December 2011)

Well done you for going for it!


----------



## maree t (7 December 2011)

Good for you, I know that the thought of going to court is probably quite daunting but if he still thinks he has done nothing wrong then he will do it again. So glad that your mare didnt get upset, we hacked out our youngster from the age of 3 and a half and he was and is brilliant on the roads. I think some are born sensible and I am happy that the kids are safe as can get on the roads.


----------



## BigRed (7 December 2011)

To answer the original question, if you gave the police his reg # and there were 3 of you, the police ought to contact him and give him a caution.  A man drove at me a few years ago.  Because I was on my own, it was his word against mine, but our village policeman told him to behave around horses in future and warned him he could be prosecuted in future.  The police really ought to come back to you, to confirm they spoke to the driver.


----------



## susie2193 (7 December 2011)

OP, you said you went out last night. - Please tell me that you didn't go hacking in the dark.  This time of year I am using the lights on my car by about 4.00, and certainly wouldn't expect to see a horse on the road after that time.


----------



## welsh horse rider (7 December 2011)

wildcard said:



			Hi all just thought i would write a little update on how things have progressed with the silly driver who thinks 100mph is acceptable down country lanes.. so he had a hearing last week at our local court where he decided he had done NOTHING wrong and pleaded not guilty.. sooo we head to court early next year to take the case to trial.. 

The police have been FAB i honestly can say i cannot fault them, they are really pushing this case and doing everything they possibly can to make sure this gentleman has to take responsibility for his actions.. 

Must admit when i heard was really thinking ohh god is it really worth all this hassle .. but then had a good think and thought next time might not have been so lucky for the next person he decided to drive past and abuse like this.. so fingers crossed all goes well and maybe a small piece of justice can be done!! :/)
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad the police are taking this seriously and are doing all they can!!

something simmilar happened to me quite a few years ago a motor cycle rider who had a passenger with no helmet on!!!!! came speeding down a narrow lane slammed on his breaks which squealed and spooked one of the most quiet horses that I knew and the Bike ended up hitting the horse. thankfully Bouncer was ok no serious injuries the Bike rider started screaming and shouting at us to control our horsers and it turned out the bike should not have been on the road as there was no tax on it. all this came about after we had phoned the police who were fab by the way
the guy tried to plead not guilty to speeding and driving with undue care and attention..... he ended up pleading guilty as there were 5 statements from me and my fellow riders not to mention a statement from one of the people who live in the lane who had seen it all  against his and the passengers


----------



## SpottedCat (7 December 2011)

susie2193 said:



			OP, you said you went out last night. - Please tell me that you didn't go hacking in the dark.  This time of year I am using the lights on my car by about 4.00, and certainly wouldn't expect to see a horse on the road after that time.
		
Click to expand...

The original post is from September, well before the clocks changed!


----------



## rhino (7 December 2011)

So glad you are pursuing it OP, we did update your other thread last week as the thread on the 'other' forum is still running too 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=487186


----------



## wildcard (7 December 2011)

OHHH no defo not riding out in the darksies now am afraid roll on summer though  yeah i have been keeping an eye on the link very kindly added by a HH member which links to a car site where this has also been discused  by the defendants father with some rather disturbing attitudes towards riders, but also highlights that the young lad in question has a history of having a BAD attitude and gives a good view of his character.. 

I hope we do well for us all and this boy is made an example of  xxx


----------



## rhino (7 December 2011)

wildcard said:



			I hope we do well for us all and this boy is made an example of  xxx
		
Click to expand...

I hope so too; please can you update us?


----------



## fidleyspromise (7 December 2011)

The best of luck to you with this case and well done your wee lass for staying so calm.
How is your wee mare getting on?


----------



## Mince Pie (7 December 2011)

susie2193 said:



			OP, you said you went out last night. - Please tell me that you didn't go hacking in the dark.  This time of year I am using the lights on my car by about 4.00, and certainly wouldn't expect to see a horse on the road after that time.
		
Click to expand...

This thread was posted in September so still light at 4pm


----------



## ReefingsDad (2 April 2012)

Quick update:

Just read on t'other side that the driver was found guilty today of a Section 4A Public Order offence (Intentional harrassment, alarm or distress) and fined £815. Cue cries of "conspiracy", "miscarriage of justice", etc. Not sure the message has actually gotten through, unfortunately, but still the right result, I think.


----------



## rhino (2 April 2012)

ReefingsDad said:



			Quick update:

Just read on t'other side that the driver was found guilty today of a Section 4A Public Order offence (Intentional harrassment, alarm or distress) and fined £815. Cue cries of "conspiracy", "miscarriage of justice", etc. Not sure the message has actually gotten through, unfortunately, but still the right result, I think.
		
Click to expand...

I'd just been reading the 'miscarriage of justice thread' 

Good result!


----------



## quirky (2 April 2012)

That is great news .
Let's hope he has learnt his lesson and takes more care in future!


----------



## rhino (2 April 2012)

quirky said:



			That is great news .
Let's hope he has learnt his lesson and takes more care in future!
		
Click to expand...

Hardly  His daddy is planning on appealing, as well as setting up a petition to ensure that all riders have tax, insurance, identification and clean up after their horses. Don't think the message has got through somehow, and with parents like that how do you expect the 'kids' to learn any better


----------



## Ollie's Mum (2 April 2012)

rhino said:



			Hardly  His daddy is planning on appealing, as well as setting up a petition to ensure that all riders have tax, insurance, identification and clean up after their horses. Don't think the message has got through somehow, and with parents like that how do you expect the 'kids' to learn any better  

Click to expand...

Be nice if all car drivers had tax and insurance wouldn't it? Why doesn't his daddy petition for that? We got rammed sideways at a roundabout by a young lad in the wrong lane who suddenly decided he wanted to come off at the roundabout but sort of forgot that we were in the way  The policeman who attended commented that we were "lucky" that he was a decent lad (admitted it was his fault to the police) and that he actually had insurance!


----------



## Shantara (2 April 2012)

rhino said:



			Hardly  His daddy is planning on appealing, as well as setting up a petition to ensure that all riders have tax, insurance, identification and clean up after their horses. Don't think the message has got through somehow, and with parents like that how do you expect the 'kids' to learn any better  

Click to expand...

It's crazy the amount of people who want us to pick up after our horses! What are we meant to do? Take a shovel and bin bag on every ride?
We do actually pick up after the horse if it's on a stretch of footpath that we've been allowed to use, but it's right outside the yard, so no issue. 
If they provide doggie bins, they should provide horsey bins and shovels.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 April 2012)

rhino said:



			Hardly  His daddy is planning on appealing, as well as setting up a petition to ensure that all riders have tax, insurance, identification and clean up after their horses. Don't think the message has got through somehow, and with parents like that how do you expect the 'kids' to learn any better  

Click to expand...

Should think MUms drinking gin and watching her casino royale DVD if she got any sense.


----------



## Amaranta (2 April 2012)

Brandy said:



			They could go round and give him a talking to I think. It is a difficult situation, and one I have been in myself with someone stopping and shouting at me. 

I am gald you are all ok and none the worse for the experience. I would say however, that if you backed your youngster 2 weeks ago I would consider it way too early to be hacking out.
		
Click to expand...


Disagree with your last paragraph, I always hack youngsters out within two weeks of backing, the best thing for them tbh


----------



## Amaranta (2 April 2012)

wildcard said:



			what type of things do you think i should be doing with her?? I long lined her out round all our local roads before i sat aboard and  also did lots of ride and lead with my old horse. Instructor said to only do 2-3 light schooling sessions a week and to hack out the rest.. let her see the world aso to speak.. If you have any other suggestions im all ears.. as any advice is appreciated!! Have to point out these roads are usaulyl very quiet and did have safe reliable horse with us aswell.. xxx
		
Click to expand...


Carry on just as you are


----------



## Lintel (2 April 2012)

I dont go out on our country roads at night, the boys racers are all out then. The worst has to be two jazzed up silly cars coming right up behind and beside me, revving up and creating smoke. Music up full blast with the windows down and the passengers hanging out the window. At that moment, I thanked god I had a highland.
Well done your clever pony!!
I hope the police get this little ******* *******!!!!
X


----------



## rhino (2 April 2012)

Lintel said:



			I hope the police get this little ******* *******!!!!
X
		
Click to expand...

Old thread!!

Driver found guilty today


----------



## Goldenstar (2 April 2012)

Think judging by PH forum daddies going for a appeal.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Think judging by PH forum daddies going for a appeal.
		
Click to expand...

Based on this:



wildcard said:



			a driver in a small kit type car with a pounding loud exhaust came hurdeling towards us at *around 100mph*.. MENTAL... waved my arm to ask politly to slow down and he slammed brakes on and pulled along side me and started going again MENTAL screaming at me swearing you name it. by this point wed come to stop and bless my youngster just stood quietly. the guy was so high rate i actually thought he was guna get out and drag me off my horse. But then he decided to* put foot on brake and rev the engine so hard his tyres were spinning and we got drowned in the smoke from the tyres. he did this for around 1minute before driving off.* This was all on a small narrow lane less than 2meters away from us all..
		
Click to expand...

He probably has a decent case, the above is clearly a complete fabrication, based on some silly little things like the laws of physics. 100mph, in that stretch of road, impossible for that car. A burnout for a minute, while sat on the spot, again, it just didn't happen, the OP should be ashamed for telling such lies.

And I'd like to point out, before I'm accused of being a troll, or some such, yes, i've only just registered today for this website, to make this comment, but as a yard owner, I've been browing about this website for some time, and generally find it to be useful, and full of sensible and helpful people.


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Based on this:
He probably has a decent case, the above is clearly a complete fabrication, based on some silly little things like the laws of physics. 100mph, in that stretch of road, impossible for that car. A burnout for a minute, while sat on the spot, again, it just didn't happen, the OP should be ashamed for telling such lies.
		
Click to expand...

*He was convicted of a public order offence.* Not a motoring conviction 

Surprise surprise, a new forum member  Is this going to be like when mumsnet infiltrated us?


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

I never suggested he was convicted of a motoring offence. That makes not the slightest bit of difference to the lies told.

And yes, i'm a new member, i did forsee this, and edit my post to provide a bit more information.

Tired.


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Don't worry about joining just to post on this thread tired. I'm sure some of us have joined your chavvy little forum  to post as well .


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Don't worry about joining just to post on this thread tired. I'm sure some of us have joined your chavvy little forum  to post as well .
		
Click to expand...

There are quite a few people who have been posting both on here and PH for a long while  It's a good forum


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Don't worry about joining just to post on this thread tired. I'm sure some of us have joined your chavvy little forum  to post as well .
		
Click to expand...


My chavvy little forum? I'm not sure i follow. Like i said, i've been reading this forum for a while, there's a link to that pistonheads thread on here. I read it, and posted my opinion. 

Opinions, that's what forums are about, yes?


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Based on this:



He probably has a decent case, the above is clearly a complete fabrication, based on some silly little things like the laws of physics. 100mph, in that stretch of road, impossible for that car. A burnout for a minute, while sat on the spot, again, it just didn't happen, the OP should be ashamed for telling such lies.

And I'd like to point out, before I'm accused of being a troll, or some such, yes, i've only just registered today for this website, to make this comment, but as a yard owner, I've been browing about this website for some time, and generally find it to be useful, and full of sensible and helpful people.
		
Click to expand...

From the information given, it appears there were other mounted witnesses and also another independant witness, the op stated AROUND 100 mph, to me that means to bloomin fast for this type of road, she was hardly sitting there with a speed gun  and any car can spin there wheels making noise and smoke, again if youre on horseback and frightened, 10 seconds can seem like a minute.
For me the fact that the arrogent ass chose to do it, even for a short spell, knowing he could frighten the horses, personally I hope of he appeals and if he loses, they up his fine and give him community service mucking out horses somewhere


----------



## Capriole (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			My chavvy little forum? I'm not sure i follow. Like i said, i've been reading this forum for a while, there's a link to that pistonheads thread on here. I read it, and posted my opinion. 

Opinions, that's what forums are about, yes?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. 

Some interesting stuff on the PH forum (and a few scary people) much like here


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

marydoll said:



			From the information given, it appears there were other mounted witnesses and also another independant witness, the op stated AROUND 100 mph, to me that means to bloomin fast for this type of road, she was hardly sitting there with a speed gun  and any car can spin there wheels making noise and smoke, again if youre on horseback and frightened, 10 seconds can seem like a minute.
For me the fact that the arrogent ass chose to do it, even for a short spell, knowing he could frighten the horses, personally I hope of he appeals and if he loses, they up his fine and give him community service mucking out horses somewhere
		
Click to expand...

So we're in agreement that the numbers quoted are a complete fabrication?

Standard road cars such as the one in question will not sit on the spot, spinning their wheels for a minute. Fact.


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			So we're in agreement that the numbers quoted are a complete fabrication?

Standard road cars such as the one in question will not sit on the spot, spinning their wheels for a minute. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

Im sorry but the only fact i see from the information i have, is that witnesses saw the driver verbally abuse the riders, and spin his wheels to try to frighten the horses, he could have caused a serious accident.
As to the how long it was done, imo that is immaterial, it was the intent behind it


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Well you're entitled to your opinion, but to me, the time is a key factor here, as it clearly demonstrates the OP was lying.

If the driver was wrong, fair enough, if he does appeal and loses, fair enough, but i cannot abide liars, it's despicable. If you read the drivers account, it is quite different. Also, much more plausible.


----------



## mandwhy (3 April 2012)

Oh my god that sounds horrible and scary for you! What is WRONG with these people do they want to have an accident or cause injury and upset to a horse and rider? Well done for getting the reg and glad you were all OK!

I was out with my share horse after a nice long hack, had done lots of road work and been fine, she can be a little bit spooky (i.e. stops) about large vehicles but I pushed her on and pulled over if I thought it was safer around parked cars etc, and then on the short stretch of very open road back home (i.e. everyone can see you from half a mile away) this IDIOT in some sort of mitsubishi pickup type vehicle with one of those tiny little trailers bouncing around behind came past at like 80mph about 6 inches away from us, the horse jumped onto the grass verge next to the hedge which I think god was there and not a ditch or anything dangerous! 

I just cannot fathom why people are like this. Sure people don't like horses being on the roads and don't see why they should slow down, but why endanger lives?? I WISH I had got their registration but was concerned with the horse at the time. She later had a spook and spun round at a bag in the hedge because she was freaked out, the drivers were very understanding and I thanked lots but there are plenty who would think 'why is that horse on the road if its going to act like that??' she wouldn't if it wasn't for that idiot. GRR! I am keeping my eye out for the reg next time!!


----------



## ReefingsDad (3 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Don't worry about joining just to post on this thread tired. I'm sure some of us have joined your chavvy little forum  to post as well .
		
Click to expand...

There's really no need for this.

The vast majority of people on both sites are calm, rational and reasonable people (and incredibly helpful, as I've found). 

Name-calling makes nobody look good.


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Well you're entitled to your opinion, but to me, the time is a key factor here, as it clearly demonstrates the OP was lying.

If the driver was wrong, fair enough, if he does appeal and loses, fair enough, but i cannot abide liars, it's despicable. If you read the drivers account, it is quite different. Also, much more plausible.
		
Click to expand...

I do hear what your saying, but the numbers to me are irrelevant and cant be verified by anyone. The op was scared, in that frame of mind, 60 mph with a roaring engine can seem much faster, she felt the car was to fast, asked for it to slow down, which she did, for everyones safety, then was verbally abused by the driver, had someone intentionally try to spook the horses in a most awful way,by spinning their wheels.  i am of the impression the driver is very young, as it sounds like theyve no idea of how dangerous their behaviour was to the riders, horses and other road users, who could have become innocent victims had the horses in question bolted, the fact that they didnt, is testament to the op and her hacking party


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

ReefingsDad said:



			There's really no need for this.

The vast majority of people on both sites are calm, rational and reasonable people (and incredibly helpful, as I've found). 

Name-calling makes nobody look good.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Capriole (3 April 2012)

agreed


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

marydoll said:



			I do hear what your saying, but the numbers to me are irrelevant and cant be verified by anyone. The op was scared, in that frame of mind, 60 mph with a roaring engine can seem much faster, she felt the car was to fast, asked for it to slow down, which she did, for everyones safety, then was verbally abused by the driver, had someone intentionally try to spook the horses in a most awful way,by spinning their wheels.  i am of the impression the driver is very young, as it sounds like theyve no idea of how dangerous their behaviour was to the riders, horses and other road users, who could have become innocent victims had the horses in question bolted, the fact that they didnt, is testament to the op and her hacking party
		
Click to expand...

I've just made a post in the arm signals thread, the OP did not signal, asking him to slow down. She made a signal to let him know that she was slowing down, according to the highway code. Nevertheless, the driver should have, and more than likely was, already starting to slow, when he seen the obstacle ahead, but i just think it's worth pointing out, that arm signal doesn't mean what a lot of people here seem to think it means.


----------



## Calla (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Based on this:



He probably has a decent case, the above is clearly a complete fabrication, based on some silly little things like the laws of physics. 100mph, in that stretch of road, impossible for that car. A burnout for a minute, while sat on the spot, again, it just didn't happen, the OP should be ashamed for telling such lies.

And I'd like to point out, before I'm accused of being a troll, or some such, yes, i've only just registered today for this website, to make this comment, but as a yard owner, I've been browing about this website for some time, and generally find it to be useful, and full of sensible and helpful people.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing for you to know what stretch of road it is and whether it's possible to do such speeds means you must know the guy in question...
It doesn't matter whether he attempted a burnout for a minute, or spun his wheels for 20 seconds, if he did it on purpose then there's intent there to either scare the riders, the horses or both! Plus to spin your wheels in the first place, you have to be accelerating quite harshly to begin with, again not something you should exactly be wanting to do around horses. 
It also doesn't matter what you (or any of the rest of us for that matter), perceive to be lies or the truth, as the driver was found guilty!


----------



## LaurenBay (3 April 2012)

Regardless of what arm signals were used, speeding and stopping to spin tyres is just stupid, the driver was clearly trying to spook the Horses, which could have resulted in injury. There is nothing ok about that! 

I'm glad he was fined, shame he wern't baned from driving too.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Calla said:



			I'm guessing for you to know what stretch of road it is and whether it's possible to do such speeds means you must know the guy in question...
It doesn't matter whether he attempted a burnout for a minute, or spun his wheels for 20 seconds, if he did it on purpose then there's intent there to either scare the riders, the horses or both! Plus to spin your wheels in the first place, you have to be accelerating quite harshly to begin with, again not something you should exactly be wanting to do around horses. 
It also doesn't matter what you (or any of the rest of us for that matter), perceive to be lies or the truth, as the driver was found guilty!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the driver in question, no. I'm basing my posts on the facts gathered from the threads both on here, and piston heads. 0-100-0 in a smidgen over a quarter mile (from the P H thread, someone measured the distances in question) is not possible in that car. 

Indeed, "if he did it on purpose". Important 2 letter word there.

Yes, the driver was found guilty. I never disputed that fact. I only pointed out that the OP is a lie.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

LaurenBay said:



			Regardless of what arm signals were used, speeding and stopping to spin tyres is just stupid, the driver was clearly trying to spook the Horses, which could have resulted in injury. There is nothing ok about that! 

I'm glad he was fined, shame he wern't baned from driving too.
		
Click to expand...

Who said he was speeding? We have no idea what speed he was doing. And last i checked, spinning ones wheels is not in fact, an offence, nor is accelerating harshly. 

That aside, the motorist has been found guilty, once again, no-one has said he isn't, not has anyone said his actions were ok.


----------



## ponypilotmum (3 April 2012)

I don't think the speed matters, he was not charged or convicted of a speeding or driving offence, and the police probably knew at the time of the time of arrest that it's difficult to gauge speed of a car when you're on horseback. 0-100 is not that easy, but most high powered cars, inc a TVR this can be achieved in approx 6 or 7 seconds. 

The main point is, he was convicted of a public order offence and there was an independant witness. That was using his car to cause fear / distress and his foul language. Wheelspins can come under public order offences. 

I hope this is reported in the local rag so we can see what happened in court from the local rag's point of view in the gallery. 

Though, going by the young man's past history on piston heads, he has a bit of a reputation for driving his car dangerously and being rather hot headed


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

The best we can hope for is that he will have to sell his car to pay the 1k fine and cost. Otherwise he will have to flip a lot more burgers.


----------



## Calla (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Yes, the driver was found guilty. I never disputed that fact. I only pointed out that the OP is a lie.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to be picking on the fact that the OP apparently is lying though, but writing as if you believe the driver has told the full truth and nothing but it. Surely it is more a case of there are three sides to every story, the people involved versions and the truth.
The OP wrote _around_ 100mph, but as another poster suggested, when you're in a situation like that, 70mph could seem like 100mph and 20seconds could seem like a lifetime. Clearly the court found something in the OP and the other people that were involved's statements to decide to find the driver guilty. I'm not saying that either side hasn't elaborated their own versions slightly, but I wouldn't go as far as to say that they're downright lying either.

As LaurenBay mentioned above "speeding and stopping to spin tyres is just stupid" and "there is nothing ok about that!". I fully agree with both of those statements (Sorry I can't multi-quote).


----------



## ponypilotmum (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Who said he was speeding? We have no idea what speed he was doing. And last i checked, spinning ones wheels is not in fact, an offence, nor is accelerating harshly. 

That aside, the motorist has been found guilty, once again, no-one has said he isn't, not has anyone said his actions were ok.
		
Click to expand...

if you wheelspin and use your vehicle to cause fear it IS a public order offence. 

therwise everyone would be doing it


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

0-100 in 6 seconds? In a TVR S2?

You're funny!

I have just seen the stuff that someone on piston heads has dug up on him though. He does appear to be a bit of a silly boy!


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			I've just made a post in the arm signals thread, the OP did not signal, asking him to slow down. She made a signal to let him know that she was slowing down, according to the highway code. Nevertheless, the driver should have, and more than likely was, already starting to slow, when he seen the obstacle ahead, but i just think it's worth pointing out, that arm signal doesn't mean what a lot of people here seem to think it means.
		
Click to expand...

Ok the slow down signals, thats one part of it, and i agree that couldve been confusing, but why then berate and abuse the riders?  Then to spin his cars wheels, im sorry, but the sole intent there was to spook the horses, which in turn puts the riders, horses and other road users at risk, a bad move by the driver, and inexcusable,  no matter how peed off he was that he was asked to slow down.
 I am a driver, and have had my share of fast sporty cars, Ive also ridden for years both on and off road, i have also completed my BHS riding and road safety test, in the main to show i have undertaken to educate myself on how to act and react on the road, with other road users. the minute the car driver started verbally abusing the riders and doing wheelspins he was in the wrong, putting that whole mounted party at risk, a slam dunk case in my book


----------



## ponypilotmum (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			0-100 in 6 seconds? In a TVR S2?

You're funny!

I have just seen the stuff that someone on piston heads has dug up on him though. He does appear to be a bit of a silly boy!
		
Click to expand...

clearly I'm not that up on TVR's. a quick google tells me 8.3 seconds or thereabouts. 

Pile of rubbish if you ask me, what's so quick about that? my family bus goes quicker than that.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Calla said:



*You seem to be picking on the fact that the OP apparently is lying though, but writing as if you believe the driver has told the full truth and nothing but it.* Surely it is more a case of there are three sides to every story, the people involved versions and the truth.
The OP wrote _around_ 100mph, but as another poster suggested, when you're in a situation like that, 70mph could seem like 100mph and 20seconds could seem like a lifetime. Clearly the court found something in the OP and the other people that were involved's statements to decide to find the driver guilty. I'm not saying that either side hasn't elaborated their own versions slightly, but I wouldn't go as far as to say that they're downright lying either.

As LaurenBay mentioned above "speeding and stopping to spin tyres is just stupid" and "there is nothing ok about that!". I fully agree with both of those statements (Sorry I can't multi-quote).
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what gave you that opinion, i can only assure you that is not the case. The OP is lying, though. Or mistaken, in which case, it's poor form to present that sort of evidence to a judge, if you're not sure, which clearly, the OP wasn't. I'm not 'sticking up' for the driver in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

lucky-lady said:



			clearly I'm not that up on TVR's. a quick google tells me 8.3 seconds or thereabouts. 

Pile of rubbish if you ask me, what's so quick about that? my family bus goes quicker than that.
		
Click to expand...


It's a classic car, was reasonably quick in it's day.

Still, can't be a bad family bus you have, 8.3's not that quick, but it's not slow either!


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

marydoll said:



			Ok the slow down signals, thats one part of it, and i agree that couldve been confusing, but why then berate and abuse the riders?  Then to spin his cars wheels, im sorry, but the sole intent there was to spook the horses, which in turn puts the riders, horses and other road users at risk, a bad move by the driver, and inexcusable,  no matter how peed off he was that he was asked to slow down.
 I am a driver, and have had my share of fast sporty cars, Ive also ridden for years both on and off road, i have also completed my BHS riding and road safety test, in the main to show i have undertaken to educate myself on how to act and react on the road, with other road users. the minute the car driver started verbally abusing the riders and doing wheelspins he was in the wrong, putting that whole mounted party at risk, a slam dunk case in my book
		
Click to expand...


Can't argue with that. But if you read his version of events, the abuse started from atop the horses. I wasn't there, and neither were you, so we can't really comment on exactly what happened, we don't know.


----------



## Calla (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Or mistaken, in which case, it's poor form to present that sort of evidence to a judge, if you're not sure, which clearly, the OP wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing though, unless you were in that court room then none of us know what evidence was presented to the judge. 

Thanks for clearing up what type of TVR it was, I must've missed the post on it on the other forum whilst at work, I was wondering.


----------



## ponypilotmum (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			It's a classic car, was reasonably quick in it's day.

Still, can't be a bad family bus you have, 8.3's not that quick, but it's not slow either!
		
Click to expand...

7.5 secs. 

de badged because it's funny making boy racers and bmw drivers faces drop when you pass them and make them eat your dust


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

lucky-lady said:



			7.5 secs. 

de badged because it's funny making boy racers and bmw drivers faces drop when you pass them and make them eat your dust 

Click to expand...

Not bad, sounds like you should be on that piston heads site as well!


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Can't argue with that. But if you read his version of events, the abuse started from atop the horses. I wasn't there, and neither were you, so we can't really comment on exactly what happened, we don't know.
		
Click to expand...

A court has agreed he was in the wrong so it doesnt matter what you or i think, i just hope that he does think long and hard about what he did, and how lucky he is that the riders kept control of the horses or he couldve been looking at at much worse charge along the lines of manslaughter or causing death by dangerous driving if anyone had been killed


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Based on this:



He probably has a decent case, the above is clearly a complete fabrication, based on some silly little things like the laws of physics. 100mph, in that stretch of road, impossible for that car. A burnout for a minute, while sat on the spot, again, it just didn't happen, the OP should be ashamed for telling such lies.

And I'd like to point out, before I'm accused of being a troll, or some such, yes, i've only just registered today for this website, to make this comment, but as a yard owner, I've been browing about this website for some time, and generally find it to be useful, and full of sensible and helpful people.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum King Fisher 

You still seem to have failed to grasp that your son was not convicted of speeding, rather he was convicted of abuse and harassment, I hope he has learned his lesson now and will not behave like such a little p*"£k in the future.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

marydoll said:



			A court has agreed he was in the wrong so it doesnt matter what you or i think, i just hope that he does think long and hard about what he did, and how lucky he is that the riders kept control of the horses or he couldve been looking at at much worse charge along the lines of manslaughter or causing death by dangerous driving if anyone had been killed
		
Click to expand...

What the court agreed upon has no bearing whatsoever on my opinion, and that's all I've been posting.

What an odd view you have. This is a discussion forum, no? But in this particular case, a court has reached a decision, so our opinions are no longer relevant?


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Welcome to the forum King Fisher 

You still seem to have failed to grasp that your son was not convicted of speeding, rather he was convicted of abuse and harassment, I hope he has learned his lesson now and will not behave like such a little p*"£k in the future.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 27. I have no kids (that i know of) and even if i did, they certainly wouldn't be old enough to drive.


----------



## sophiebailey (3 April 2012)

can't understand Tired, if you're a YM/YO and have experience hacking horses on roads why you're defending this mans actions?

Maybe the times/speeds were exaggerated, but that doesn't mean the conviction is any less fair as he deliberately spun his wheels to show his anger and to distress/annoy the horse riders .... his conviction wasn't based on speeding or the length of time he spun his wheels for, it was based on his intent to cause harm to another road user!

How can you condone this if you've ever ridden on roads? Surely you know how frightening/dangerous it could be to be in that situation? 

I don't believe you're a horse rider at all or else you couldn't be posting as you are. This young man deserved what he got irregardless of how fast he was going initially and how long he spun his wheels for. 

Shocking!


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			What the court agreed upon has no bearing whatsoever on my opinion, and that's all I've been posting.

What an odd view you have. This is a discussion forum, no? But in this particular case, a court has reached a decision, so our opinions are no longer relevant?
		
Click to expand...

I have been posting my opinions as well, based on the fact he was found guilty of a public order offence in relation to this incident.  i find it strange you find my view odd  if the riders had been injured/killed by his actions,he could have been on a very sticky wicket


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

sophiebailey said:



			can't understand Tired, if you're a YM/YO and have experience hacking horses on roads why you're defending this mans actions?

Maybe the times/speeds were exaggerated, but that doesn't mean the conviction is any less fair as he deliberately spun his wheels to show his anger and to distress/annoy the horse riders .... 

How can you condone this if you've ever ridden on roads? Surely you know how frightening/dangerous it could be to be in that situation? 

I don't believe you're a horse rider at all or else you couldn't be posting as you are. This young man deserved what he got irregardless of how fast he was going initially and how long he spun his wheels for. 

Shocking!
		
Click to expand...

There's a saying about making assumptions. They make an ass of you and me.

I have absolutely no experience of hacking. I've never ridden a horse in my life.

I also am not defending anyones actions in the slightest. I am on no-one's side, i wasn't there, i didn't witness it for myself, so in that respect, i can't comment. I can voice my opinions on what i can see though, and in this case, it was simply the opening statement in this thread, which as it appears we now agree, is false. That was all. 

Calm down, you seem to think I'm some horrible horse hating car loving imposter. I'm not. I'm just someone that hates liars, voicing my opinion on a topic. There's no need to get upset about it.


----------



## ponypilotmum (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Not bad, sounds like you should be on that piston heads site as well!
		
Click to expand...

I am 

Not that into cars unfortunately though.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

marydoll said:



			I have been posting my opinions as well, based on the fact he was found guilty of a public order offence in relation to this incident.  i find it strange you find my view odd  if the riders had been injured/killed by his actions,he could have been on a very sticky wicket
		
Click to expand...

I should clarify, when i said you had an odd view, i was talking specifically about this statement, and this statement alone:

"A court has agreed he was in the wrong so it doesnt matter what you or i think"

My view is that the courts decision has no affect whatsoever on my opinion of the OP's description of events. 

That was all.


----------



## YorksG (3 April 2012)

Tired, if you don't like liars, why do you find yourself defending a young man who has been convicted of a public order offence, despite his claims that he did nothing wrong? Or are you of the opinion that four witnesses conspired to pervert the course of justice?


----------



## sophiebailey (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			I have absolutely no experience of hacking. I've never ridden a horse in my life.
		
Click to expand...

This is probably why you're getting such a strong response. Horse riders are constantly faced with drivers who show us no respect. We are courteous road users who only ask for people to slow slightly and pass widely around us so as to avoid an accident. Younger drivers in particular seem to think revving past us/beeping is a hilarious past time, trying to control 3/4 of a tonne of scared animal alongside a main road is enough to offset even the calmest of persons nerves. Speeds/times may have been exaggerated but that doesn't make them a lie, the car DID spin his wheels to cause distress and that's what he was convicted for. He was NOT convicted for speeding, so arguing about the OP and the figures contained within it is a moot point - he was not convicted on this basis. He was convicted for dishing out the abuse we as horse riders receive on a daily basis.


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			I'm 27. I have no kids (that i know of) and even if i did, they certainly wouldn't be old enough to drive.
		
Click to expand...

Riiiiiiiight, yet you know exactly what type of TVR it was  don't believe the type was mentioned in either thread (PH or HHO)


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

YorksG said:



			Tired, if you don't like liars, why do you find yourself defending a young man who has been convicted of a public order offence, despite his claims that he did nothing wrong? Or are you of the opinion that four witnesses conspired to pervert the course of justice?
		
Click to expand...

I must say, i'm getting tired of repeating myself. 

I am not defending anyone. I am not taking anyones side.

I am simply expressing *my own* opinion.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Riiiiiiiight, yet you know exactly what type of TVR it was  don't believe the type was mentioned in either thread (PH or HHO)
		
Click to expand...

It certainly was mentioned in the piston head thread. 

If you have some proof that I am who you say I am, I'd like to hear it. Also, if there's some way i can show you that I'm not who you say I am, again, lets hear it.


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

YorksG said:



			Tired, if you don't like liars, why do you find yourself defending a young man who has been convicted of a public order offence, despite his claims that he did nothing wrong? Or are you of the opinion that four witnesses conspired to pervert the course of justice?
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ good point


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			I must say, i'm getting tired of repeating myself. 

I am not defending anyone. I am not taking anyones side.

I am simply expressing *my own* opinion.
		
Click to expand...

If calling to OP a liar is not taking sides


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

sophiebailey said:



			This is probably why you're getting such a strong response. Horse riders are constantly faced with drivers who show us no respect. We are courteous road users who only ask for people to slow slightly and pass widely around us so as to avoid an accident. Younger drivers in particular seem to think revving past us/beeping is a hilarious past time, trying to control 3/4 of a tonne of scared animal alongside a main road is enough to offset even the calmest of persons nerves. Speeds/times may have been exaggerated but that doesn't make them a lie, the car DID spin his wheels to cause distress and that's what he was convicted for. He was NOT convicted for speeding, so arguing about the OP and the figures contained within it is a moot point - he was not convicted on this basis. He was convicted for dishing out the abuse we as horse riders receive on a daily basis.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst i don't ride, I'm well aware of the dangers and other aspects you face on the roads, my partner, and all the other girls and boys on our yard all ride regularly, I've been known to tag along on my bike from time to time. I'm certainly not trying to belittle that in any way shape or form.

And i'm aware he was not convicted of speeding, although i don't feel it's as irrelevant as you do, for reasons I've already mentioned. We disagree on those points, we're not going to agree it appears, so we'll leave it there?


----------



## ponypilotmum (3 April 2012)

If you look carefully on google the guy convicted of this has a long history of violence. He assaulted one of the piston heads forum members and has previous for (criminal) driving offences and GBH. 

All in all i hope this T*t is safely removed from the streets sooner rather than later, he sounds like a danger to not only horse riders but other road users and society as a whole


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Amaranta said:



			If calling to OP a liar is not taking sides 

Click to expand...

It's not taking sides. I don't 'do' sides. I do facts. And the fact is, the OP is a lie. It's quite simple.


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			It certainly was mentioned in the piston head thread. 

If you have some proof that I am who you say I am, I'd like to hear it. Also, if there's some way i can show you that I'm not who you say I am, again, lets hear it.
		
Click to expand...

No proof, just your initial post was almost word for word the post of the 'outraged daddy' of the said spoilt little oik who thinks he owns the road   the tone was alarmingly similar too as was your failure to recognise the *crime* your son committed.

Now show me some proof that the OP was lying, bear in mind that a court of law decided she was not.


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			It's not taking sides. I don't 'do' sides. I do facts. And the fact is, the OP is a lie. It's quite simple.
		
Click to expand...

What are your facts ?


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

In tired's defence, I did read the OP's thread as being very hyperbolic and unlikely to be entirely factually accurate.  I also know that a lot of riders are very precious when hacking, particularly on the roads, and they do have a tendancy to exaggerate and over-react to other road users.  

In this case, regardless of the OP's statements on here, the driver was found guilty so presumably did react in an offensive and unnecessary manner so it would appear that justice has been served.

btw - Amaranta, since the driver was convicted of a public order offence, not a driving offence, the conviction does not imply that the court found the OP was telling the truth with regard to their claims regarding his driving conduct and that is what tired is trying to dispute.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

marydoll said:



			What are your facts ?
		
Click to expand...

The car could not have sat on the spot spinning it's wheels for a minute. That's just not possible on a standard version of the car in question, and unless it was specifically set up for stunt driving, it's not going to have the relevant modification required. Nor was the stretch or road leading up to the incident long enough for the car in question to reach the speeds quoted. Just not possible.

You must understand, i'm not saying the driver didn't deserve to be found guilty, I've never said that, and I'm not now. As much as you seem to think I am, or want that to be the case, so you can argue with me, it's not.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Amaranta said:



			No proof, just your initial post was almost word for word the post of the 'outraged daddy' of the said spoilt little oik who thinks he owns the road   the tone was alarmingly similar too as was your failure to recognise the *crime* your son committed.

Now show me some proof that the OP was lying, bear in mind that a court of law decided she was not.
		
Click to expand...

You really do have me mistaken for someone else altogether. 

Although, if you read my previous post, you'll find the answer to your question.


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			The car could not have sat on the spot spinning it's wheels for a minute. That's just not possible on a standard version of the car in question, and unless it was specifically set up for stunt driving, it's not going to have the relevant modification required. Nor was the stretch or road leading up to the incident long enough for the car in question to reach the speeds quoted. Just not possible.

You must understand, i'm not saying the driver didn't deserve to be found guilty, I've never said that, and I'm not now. As much as you seem to think I am, or want that to be the case, so you can argue with me, it's not.
		
Click to expand...

Now then, that is not proof of lying, over exageration yes, lying no.  The OP was probably in an adrenalin fuelled state and it probably seemed at the time that it went on for a minute, the fact remained that the driver DID wheel spin and DID set off at speed, fully intending to further scare the horses AND the riders.  This is where the crime happened. 

You know the stretch of road do you?  

You state you don't ride but the 'boys and girls' from your yard do?  Really?

I thought you hated liers?


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			The car could not have sat on the spot spinning it's wheels for a minute. That's just not possible on a standard version of the car in question, and unless it was specifically set up for stunt driving, it's not going to have the relevant modification required. Nor was the stretch or road leading up to the incident long enough for the car in question to reach the speeds quoted. Just not possible.

You must understand, i'm not saying the driver didn't deserve to be found guilty, I've never said that, and I'm not now. As much as you seem to think I am, or want that to be the case, so you can argue with me, it's not.
		
Click to expand...

The op didnt state a speed, she guessed an approx speed.
The amount of time the wheels were spun is immaterial, as was agreed by the court, it was the intent that was the issue.
I have never accused you of " backing the driver "  but i do think youre failing to see the bigger picture , the op, another 2 riders and an independant witness werent all wrong, i am glad you see it as reasonable he was found guilty, i think you need to put youself in the op's position to try to see how frightening this incident has been.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Now then, that is not proof of lying, over exageration yes, lying no.  The OP was probably in an adrenalin fuelled state and it probably seemed at the time that it went on for a minute, the fact remained that the driver DID wheel spin and DID set off at speed, fully intending to further scare the horses AND the riders.  This is where the crime happened. 

You know the stretch of road do you?  

You state you don't ride but the 'boys and girls' from your yard do?  Really?

I thought you hated liers?
		
Click to expand...

Saying one thing, when the truth is something different, is not exaggerating in my book.

No, i don't know that stretch of road. Like i said, i'm basing my posts on informations from both forums.

And yes, really, i don't ride.

And yes, i hate liars.

Do you have a point to make? If you have something to say, lets hear it.


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

lucky-lady said:



			If you look carefully on google the guy convicted of this has a long history of violence. He assaulted one of the piston heads forum members and has previous for (criminal) driving offences and GBH.
		
Click to expand...

Plus the self confessed anger management issues; funny his daddy wouldn't allow him to sign up to martial arts classes as he was worried about his darling son using what he had learned against others, yet was happy to buy him an expensive potentially lethal weapon in the form of a TVR. He had already proved to be an object of derision due to his lack of awareness and control of his Punto on previous threads.

Being banned from a number of forums due to offensive behaviour.

The accusations of assault, under the influence of drugs and alcohol.

The attitude to animals - confessing teaching his parrot 'a lesson' by hoovering him up  The photoshopped pictures on his facebook of a man having sexual intercourse with a horse  along with multiple videos uploaded purely to demonstrate just how noisy his precious car is...

Just delightful.


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Saying one thing, when the truth is something different, is not exaggerating in my book.

No, i don't know that stretch of road. Like i said, i'm basing my posts on informations from both forums.

And yes, really, i don't ride.

And yes, i hate liars.

Do you have a point to make? If you have something to say, lets hear it.
		
Click to expand...

I have already said my piece, I believe you are the convicted's father, everything you type on here confirms my view, from your failure to grasp the nature of the crime committed to your absolute conviction that the OP is lying.  I do not believe for one minute that you are a yard owner, nor do I believe you are a 27 year old female.

Busted


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

rhino said:



			Plus the self confessed anger management issues; funny his daddy wouldn't allow him to sign up to martial arts classes as he was worried about his darling son using what he had learned against others, yet was happy to buy him an expensive potentially lethal weapon in the form of a TVR. He had already proved to be an object of derision due to his lack of awareness and control of his Punto on previous threads.

Being banned from a number of forums due to offensive behaviour.

The accusations of assault, under the influence of drugs and alcohol.

The attitude to animals - confessing teaching his parrot 'a lesson' by hoovering him up  The photoshopped pictures on his facebook of a man having sexual intercourse with a horse  along with multiple videos uploaded purely to demonstrate just how noisy his precious car is...

Just delightful.
		
Click to expand...

 That is some CV!

I blame the parents


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

27 year old female !!!!!!!
Not a chance lol


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Amaranta said:



			I have already said my piece, I believe you are the convicted's father, everything you type on here confirms my view, from your failure to grasp the nature of the crime committed to your absolute conviction that the OP is lying.  I do not believe for one minute that you are a yard owner, nor do I believe you are a 27 year old female.

Busted 

Click to expand...

Where did i say i was a 27 year old female?

Given how sharp you think your detective skills are, you seem to struggle with basic comprehension.

I have no kids, I am not the person you say I am, i most certainly do own a yard, i'm looking out my window at it just now, and if you have some evidence to the contrary, other than your misguided opinion, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## YorksG (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Where did i say i was a 27 year old female?

Given how sharp you think your detective skills are, you seem to struggle with basic comprehension.

I have no kids, I am not the person you say I am, i most certainly do own a yard, i'm looking out my window at it just now, and if you have some evidence to the contrary, other than your misguided opinion, I'd love to hear it.
		
Click to expand...

Livery yard?
Scrap yard?
Back yard?


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Pics then please


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Where did i say i was a 27 year old female?

Given how sharp you think your detective skills are, you seem to struggle with basic comprehension.

I have no kids, I am not the person you say I am, i most certainly do own a yard, i'm looking out my window at it just now, and if you have some evidence to the contrary, other than your misguided opinion, I'd love to hear it.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play, have re read your post - you did not say you were female, but you certainly are not 27 and looking at your own back yard does not count as a yard.  Your phraseology gives you away I'm afraid.

You say you have browsed this forum for advice and knowledge for a while?  What have you learned then?  Go on humour me


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

My phraseology?

I'm reasonably sure I'm 27, not the sort of thing you forget, and i'm looking out my living room window at a stable building and our outdoor 60x20 floodlit arena.

We're kinda getting away from the actual point of the thread now, which is not my yard, my age, or whatever other personal details you've decided are false.


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

A question for Tired.....
How are you so sure the OP is lying and the silly little boy not?
Couldn't sleep last night so read the PH thread, how very enlightening it was! The dad admitted his son had been accelerating hard - his words not mine - so TBH when he spotted the horses he would have had to brake hard, scaring both the riders and horses by the sound of it. Then to have the audacity to hurl abuse at the riders who quite rightly pointed out the error of his ways. To top it all off he roars off when one of the horses is spooking and heads towards his car  heaven forbid he should get a scratch on his beloved TVR.
What he has failed to realise along with his oh so charming father is that horses and riders are a tad more fragile than someone sat secure in a car with a seatbelt and I'm sure he wouldn't want it on his conscience, if he has one of course , if either horse or rider was hurt perhaps even seriously.
I do a lot of hacking on the roads and have to say the majority of drivers are considerate unfortunately the minority spoil it for the rest, and the same goes for horse riders too as not all are considerate to drivers IME. 
At the end of the day Tired whoever you may be  it really doesn't matter what you think the courts have made their decision and I'm sure would be interested if it went to appeal of the content of the threads the charming father has commented upon!


----------



## LittleWildOne (3 April 2012)

New member, no introduction , 32 posts ALL on this thread 
Posting in DEFENCE of the driver, and appears to know all of the details of the case, AND the layout of that particular stretch of road.
I'd say, someone thinks WE are all buttoned up the back of our heads .
It's either King Fisher, or his son 
NO equestrian yard owner would defend anyone, who  in a powerful sports car has put the lives of 3 riders at serious risk by his actions.
I spent quite some time reading through topics on piston heads last night. 
This member, Tired, posts in a VERY, VERY similar style to King Fisher on piston heads. 
(Tired, you tripped yourself up in your first post  )


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			My phraseology?

I'm reasonably sure I'm 27, not the sort of thing you forget, and i'm looking out my living room window at a stable building and our outdoor 60x20 floodlit arena.

We're kinda getting away from the actual point of the thread now, which is not my yard, my age, or whatever other personal details you've decided are false.
		
Click to expand...


60x20 floodlit arena - and you don't even ride? 
Lucky lucky boys and girls, I do hope they use that arena and don't go out on the roads - if they do I do hope they don't bump into the moron whose actions are at the root of this thread.

Still have not told me what you have learned from this forum btw 

Just seems a little strange that you lurk for 'some months' and then suddenly join today, your only posts being on the subject of this incident


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

I never said the 'silly little boy' wasn't lying. He may well have been, probably was. I never passed comment on it at all.

I just pointed out the original post in this thread is not fact. It can't be. That was all. People here seem to have taken that, and from it assumed that i know the boy in question, that i'm defending him, that i'm his Father, that i'm lying about who i am.

None of which is true. None.


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Amaranta said:



			60x20 floodlit arena - and you don't even ride? 
Lucky lucky boys and girls, I do hope they use that arena and don't go out on the roads - if they do I do hope they don't bump into the moron whose actions are at the root of this thread.

Still have not told me what you have learned from this forum btw 

Just seems a little strange that you lurk for 'some months' and then suddenly join today, your only posts being on the subject of this incident 

Click to expand...

Correct, I don't ride. My OH does. They hack out, there's a very large forest just behind our fields.

So your attack on me here, is because you think it's strange that i joined today. Odd.

And FWIW, i did post on another thread earlier.


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

me thinks you protest too much 
Anyway please answer me another Q, why are you so concerned at pointing out the OP is in your opinion lying? Have you commented accordingly on the PH thread, I think not 
Oh and terribly sorry but I would hazard a guess you are at least early 40's judging by your grammar as sorry but 27 just don't phrase like you do


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

LittleWildOne said:



			(Tired, you tripped yourself up in your first post  )
		
Click to expand...

I know, who in their right mind after reading this forum for _months_ say something like this  



Tired said:



			I've been browing about this website for some time, and find it to be useful, and *full of sensible and helpful people*.
		
Click to expand...

Now, does that really sound like the HHO that you know and love


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

Is this  a good time to tell everyone about the time I was mistaken for a middle aged man on a highland pony forum, because apparently that is how my posting style comes across?


----------



## LittleWildOne (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			I never said the 'silly little boy' wasn't lying. He may well have been, probably was. I never passed comment on it at all.

I just pointed out the original post in this thread is not fact. It can't be. That was all. People here seem to have taken that, and from it assumed that i know the boy in question, that i'm defending him, that i'm his Father, that i'm lying about who i am.

None of which is true. None.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know the OP is not fact ? 
Were you there at the time of the incident ?
What reasons do you have for saying the OP is lying ?
The COURT found the driver GUILTY of a public order offence. 
No smoke without fire


----------



## xxMozlarxx (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			The car could not have sat on the spot spinning it's wheels for a minute. That's just not possible on a standard version of the car in question, and unless it was specifically set up for stunt driving, it's not going to have the relevant modification required. Nor was the stretch or road leading up to the incident long enough for the car in question to reach the speeds quoted. Just not possible.

You must understand, i'm not saying the driver didn't deserve to be found guilty, I've never said that, and I'm not now. As much as you seem to think I am, or want that to be the case, so you can argue with me, it's not.[/QUOTE


Oh...you'll be the dad then?. Read all this today, including posts on pistonthingy, you researched ll the stats of the car, you said so on there, for god sake don't you realise many of us are professional educated people ith brains? Run along now and get a life?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Correct, I don't ride. My OH does. They hack out, there's a very large forest just behind our fields.

Fab - is your OH not a member here then?  You browse and she, the horsey person does not?  Strange 

So your attack on me here, is because you think it's strange that i joined today. Odd.

Goodness, you think THIS is an attack, sensitive little soul - bless

And FWIW, i did post on another thread earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Lol the 'other thread' was also about this incident!  Gosh you scientists, you do make me laugh


----------



## LittleWildOne (3 April 2012)

Oh, and your profile shows every post you have made. ALL of yours are on this thread


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

How bizaree posts by KF appear to be disappearing at an alarming rate from PH forum, coincidence I think not!
Quote from PH forum the fathers words to be precise ..............
"Also, the horse riders statements say he was travelling at excessive speed (he wasn't, it was nearer 50-60, he was just accelerating hard and the car was making a lot of noise)"


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Seems he is getting as hard a time over there as he is over here.

Tired, think of it this way - a million flies cannot be wrong


----------



## xxMozlarxx (3 April 2012)

Pidgeon said:



			How bizaree posts by KF appear to be disappearing at an alarming rate from PH forum, coincidence I think not!
		
Click to expand...

Haha..epic...! Well it would be if it wasn't so sad, who has time to put that much effort in and it's not even his issue. A tad obsessive?


----------



## LittleWildOne (3 April 2012)

Copied & pasted from PH. Posted TODAY at 19.51 


King Fisher

Original Poster:

491 posts

35 months

[report]
[news] 
19:51 quote quote all
Firstly, yes, Nick runs his TVR on a job that doesn't earn much. He doesn't drink or smoke, and is quite frugal with his spending. He has rebuilt the car from scratch at his college. He is a true petrolhead.

Secondly, yes, he is Nickthebassist/Speed12Authority/TVR653X. He has had some run ins with people on these forums, but everyone grows up. The fact he has a completely clean license with no points, and no previous criminal convictions would generally show he isn't that much of a ******, although he does have his moments (don't we all?!). He knows quite a few PHers from organising drives etc. A few have made sarcastic remarks, but most have got on fine with him.

Back on topic, I think I will delete this thread, as I don't want to jeopardize any possible appeal.

Thankyou for the input and information from those who have posted.


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

good girl  as it now shows this 
The initial message was deleted from this topic on 03 April 2012 at 19:53 

However guess who has certain screen prints of dads comments.....................


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Well done ! I was hoping someone had at least copied and pastied the thread for the op


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

Lol but what is really funny is that a couple of people quoted him 

One chap said this:

Like son, like father? As the thread perhaps hasn't gone quite so well as he might have hoped, it appears that dad has tried to take his ball and go home, but there's a replica copy of the ball still in play.


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

quick off the mark me sometimes  Funny how Tired seems to have got tired and gone now.............................


----------



## LittleWildOne (3 April 2012)

If anyone wants to read the full story from "King Fisher"s opinion....
Here is a link to the whole thread, titled "Miscarriage Of Justice". Thread started by King Fisher. Appears to have been started yesterday (2/4/12) at 18.12 hrs
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...mid=0&i=220&nmt=Miscarriage+of+Justice+&mid=0

and, here is a link to the first thread relating to the incident, titled " Horses On The Roads...What's The Law ?" Thread started by King Fisher, on Tuesday 27th September 2011.
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...d=0&nmt=Horses+On+The+Roads+-+What's+the+Law?


----------



## trefnantblackknight (3 April 2012)

What a complete... well there are several things i could call him, unsure of what the police will do.

I was out riding last summer on my very safe welshie and we were on our way home going along a very wide straight road when he stop for an itch right next to the hedge, i heard a car coming and thought they will just go past but they stopped behind me 

So i waved them to go past and this guy in a big BMW came along side me and started screaming at me - saying i shouldnt be on the road - he seemed a bit out of it tbh. when i went to say something he opened his car door but luckly a car started coming down the road so he shut it and sped off blaring his horn! 

There are some real nut jobs on the roads i seem to encounter all off them!! 

Good job your girlie is safe and didnt freak - my boy was stood there with his ears flat back when the guy was shouting at me.


----------



## Marydoll (3 April 2012)

It would appear the truth will out


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Pidgeon said:



			quick off the mark me sometimes  Funny how Tired seems to have got tired and gone now............................. 

Click to expand...

I'm still here.

I think it's hilarious that you've all decided I'm not who i say I am, I'm actually some middle aged guy with a cocksocket of a son. I thought i lived in Scotland, but according to you, i live in York (as per this King Fisher characters PH profile)

And you're basing this all on...

What exactly?


----------



## alliersv1 (3 April 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Lol but what is really funny is that a couple of people quoted him 

One chap said this:

Like son, like father? As the thread perhaps hasn't gone quite so well as he might have hoped, it appears that dad has tried to take his ball and go home, but there's a replica copy of the ball still in play. 








Click to expand...

That was the post that slayed me too! 

I've lost a whole evening between this thread, and the two on PH, and I genuinely don't understand the mentality of some road users towards others.
I ride a very fast bike, drive a not so fast car, and ride a very slow horse (cob!)  all on the roads, and whatever mode of transport I'm using at the time, I try to exercise caution and display respect for other road users at all times.
I get fed up following tractors, learners, horseboxes, cyclists etc, but life really is too short to get all up in the air about things, and as the point was made on PH. If you cannot stop in the distance that you can see ahead of you, you're going too fast. End of.  
From all the things that have come out of the woodwork, it seems that this young man clearly has some temper/ driving issues anyway, so hopefully this whole nasty business has taught him a valuable lesson before he actually goes out in his flash motor and kills someone/ is killed.


----------



## alliersv1 (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			I'm still here.

I think it's hilarious that you've all decided I'm not who i say I am, I'm actually some middle aged guy with a cocksocket of a son. I thought i lived in Scotland, but according to you, i live in York (as per this King Fisher characters PH profile)

And you're basing this all on...

What exactly?
		
Click to expand...

You say you've been lurking here a long time, and all the while you haven't seen HHO CSI in action. Really? That in itself is a bit of a giveaway!


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

We should link this thread to hid so his ex-chums can see what a anus he is.


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			You say you've been lurking here a long time, and all the while you haven't seen HHO CSI in action. Really? That in itself is a bit of a giveaway!
		
Click to expand...


OOOOOH!  Do I get a CSI Badge  

I really need to go watch Game of Thrones opn Sky + but this is just tooo entertaining


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			You say you've been lurking here a long time, and all the while you haven't seen HHO CSI in action. Really? That in itself is a bit of a giveaway!
		
Click to expand...

They're not very good, they've got me completely wrong!


----------



## alliersv1 (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			They're not very good, they've got me completely wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Right or wrong, that won't stop them trying. As I said, if you were much of a lurker you'd know that. 
I'd give up now if I were you!


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

Call me cyncical but hey ho  What's the matter could you not cope with posting on two forums at the same time then? 
Apologies if you are not KF but I'd be very very surprised if you weren't..........


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			Right or wrong, that won't stop them trying. As I said, if you were much of a lurker you'd know that. 
I'd give up now if I were you!
		
Click to expand...

I'm a regular poster and you've lost me entirely   So far as I can tell, the main HHO CSI stalker-lord hasn't posted either way about tired's identity.

Personally I don't know and I don't care.  I haven't seen compelling evidence either way


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Apology accepted.


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Don't think there was one KF!


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

My wit was obviously lost on you if you think the apology was sincere 
Anyone for popcorn...............


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Pidgeon was correct about you not coping well with posting on 2 forums at once LOL


----------



## Tired (3 April 2012)

Pidgeon said:



			My wit was obviously lost on you if you think the apology was sincere
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't.


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

Well everyone knows men can't multi-task don't they! Me I'm on here, 2 threads on PH, checking my emails oh and watching TV at the same time 
Despite coming across as articulate Tired kind of lets it down with his unnerving attitude that the OP is lying, yet fails to see it, exactly the same pompous arrogant attitude of KF, I rest my case


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Are ph giving you a hard time as well kf ? Is that why you are back here ?


----------



## Hollyberry (3 April 2012)

Having experienced similar on hacks regularly I now have a helmet cam which records my ride and anything that happens along the way.  I recommend them to all hackers, they are not overly expensive and could be a life save.  There are too many nut cases on the roads now to  make hacking safe, lots of aggression and frustration at life in general and I am afraid we make an easy target.


----------



## alliersv1 (3 April 2012)

JFTD said:



			I'm a regular poster and you've lost me entirely   So far as I can tell, the main HHO CSI stalker-lord hasn't posted either way about tired's identity.

Personally I don't know and I don't care.  I haven't seen compelling evidence either way 

Click to expand...

Just a general observation as someone who mainly lurks myself. I've seen people busted many times by the HHO massive. 
I'm not fussed myself either. It's entertaining enough whatever the outcome


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

Pidgeon said:



			Despite coming across as articulate Tired kind of lets it down with his unnerving attitude that the OP is lying, yet fails to see it, exactly the same pompous arrogant attitude of KF, I rest my case 

Click to expand...

Actually, so far as I'm aware, tired has raised specific points about physical impossibilities within the OP.  Points which had occurred to me, as it happens (the likelihood of doing 100mph on a road such as the OP describes, the extent of wheelspin etc).  I don't think tired's coming over as pompous.  He is coming across as a typical arrogant man on a forum though.  If that's the whole basis of your argument, it doesn't hold water.

I do wonder why he's still on here and hasn't written the forum off as a bunch of nutjobs if he is who he says he is, though.


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Exactly JFTD !  Any " true " first time poster would have bugg**d off hours ago. This guy is on a mission.


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

Wasn't my whole basis for making a judgement just can't be bothered to write it all down! 
Please also remember I am entitled to my opinion and yep he is coming across as pompous, this was the best word to describe his attitude, I had plenty more I could have chosen I just thought pompous was the best one 
I can hazard a guess why he's still here if he is KF, to understand I suggest your read his posts on PH forum.


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Read my last post Pidgeon. I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

exactly what I had thought, far too obsessed to let it go unless he has a direct connection with this


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Exactly JFTD !  Any " true " first time poster would have bugg**d off hours ago. This guy is on a mission.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced - I've been to known to get the bit between my teeth and refuse to leave threads like this too.  I can understand that mentality, even though it does appear suspicious to long term users.

Pidgeon, I never said you weren't entitled to your opinion   I said that I don't think that he's coming across as pompous, which is my opinion which equally can be voiced on here.  I have read a number of the PH posts and I remain unconvinced.


----------



## LittleWildOne (3 April 2012)

Pidgeon said:



			Well everyone knows men can't multi-task don't they! Me I'm on here, 2 threads on PH, checking my emails oh and watching TV at the same time 
*Despite coming across as articulate Tired kind of lets it down with his unnerving attitude that the OP is lying, yet fails to see it, exactly the same pompous arrogant attitude of KF, I rest my case *

Click to expand...

^This .
There are too many coincedences involving a very similar opinion, a very similar posting style, a very similar belief that the op is lying and the driver did no wrong. *Very similar - read as identical .

How much snow did you get today Tired ?


----------



## ponypilotmum (3 April 2012)

I too am not convinced that this guy is nick's father. 

Nick's father doesn't come across on PH as having enough intelligence. 

And Tired does raise some valid points. It's not possible to wheelspin for a whole minute, and it's rarely possible to do 0-100 on a country lane. 

I did think these things, but know that it's hard to gauge speed and time when in a frightening situation, so would forgive the OP the odd inaccuracy. I would imagine the police, knowing how hard it is to gauge speed / time accurately would have realised this when taking statements. Evidently the CPS felt there was enough evidence to proceed to court though. 

Nick behaved like a total prick, that's all anyone needs to know. His father in defending him in his behaviour, should hang his head in utter shame, for this could have been a child he behaved like this towards. 
Having had some little penis do something similar to my children on their ponies, and we used to regularly have to contend with a moron who would purposely drive AT us, I feel nothing but contempt for drivers like this. 

We should be celebrating the fact this idiot has been brought before the courts, and hope that the whole thing is reported in the local paper so that the whole community knows what this piece of scum is really like. 

who cares who is who? Does it matter? justice has been done.


----------



## LittleWildOne (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Based on this:



He probably has a decent case, the above is clearly a complete fabrication, *based on some silly little things like the laws of physics*. 100mph, in that stretch of road, impossible for that car. A burnout for a minute, while sat on the spot, again, it just didn't happen, the OP should be ashamed for telling such lies.

And I'd like to point out, before I'm accused of being a troll, or some such, yes, i've only just registered today for this website, to make this comment, but as a yard owner, I've been browing about this website for some time, and generally find it to be useful, and full of sensible and helpful people.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^ was Tired's first post, today, as a new member. Joining on page 5 of this thread.
See where he/she mentions "the laws of physics" ? King Fisher ALSO mentions physics (rather a lot) on petrolheads , hence my reference to him/her tripping themselves up in their first post. (I've closed the link I had open to PH, otherwise I would quote a reference to physics made by KF ).


----------



## YorksG (3 April 2012)

If Tired really does have any commercial links with a livery yard, then I hope none of his customers are on this forum! If I paid money to this idiot, or any of his connections, then I would be making sure that I moved my animal as soon as possible.

On a different note, the father of the person convicted of this crime, should perhaps start to think about why his son has the attitudes he has. His defence of his son is so misplaced that it makes me wonder if this has been his attitude throughout his sons life. If it is has then he is responsible for the fact that his son believes that he has the right to do what he wants, where he wants, and when he wants, regardless of the safety of others.


----------



## Fii (3 April 2012)

Tired said:



			Well you're entitled to your opinion, but to me, the time is a key factor here, as it clearly demonstrates the OP was lying.

If the driver was wrong, fair enough, if he does appeal and loses, fair enough, but i cannot abide liars, it's despicable. If you read the drivers account, it is quite different. Also, much more plausible.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it more plausible? Because no sane person would do what the op says he did? No you have to be a very arrogant or a very stupid brainless idiot to do what that lad did!
 Something similar happened to me years ago on a single track lane, i heard a car coming so pulled horse to the side in a passing place , i dont know exactly how fast the car was travelling but believe me it was far, far too fast for the road, i waved my arm to slow him, and to make him realize i was there, and as he pulled up beside me, i said you need to slow down a bit on this road or you will end up hurting somebody!! After swearing at me, he revved his engine and spun the tyres, for what FELT like a full minute, then fishtailed the car away at speed!!   Am I lying?? No i am not!


----------



## FionaM12 (3 April 2012)

Quoted from the end of the PH "Misscarriage of Justice" thread:

"In the interest of good relations, any of you girly, horsey types reading this, fancy a ride out in my TVR?" 



Followed by observations on the "fitness" of horsey girls and similar jokiness.


Somehow don't think that thread has gone quite the way the silly boy's silly dad intended! 

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...mid=0&i=240&nmt=Miscarriage+of+Justice+&mid=0


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

PH is so not very different from here. The boys are now offering free rides in their TVRs in return for pics of horsey girls 'as horsey girls are normally fit'   Now who does that remind me of?   

ETA snap Fi


----------



## FionaM12 (3 April 2012)

rhino said:



 
ETA snap Fi 

Click to expand...

Sorry, didn't catch that Rhino, just climbing into this young man's car....... a TFI, or something.......


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

rhino said:



  PH is so not very different from here. The boys are now offering free rides in their TVRs in return for pics of horsey girls 'as horsey girls are normally fit'   Now who does that remind me of?   

ETA snap Fi 

Click to expand...

A ride in a TVR is worth nothing.  If one of them's willing to let me take theirs for a spin, we might be able to work something out   They should come and play on here


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

JFTD said:



			A ride in a TVR is worth nothing.  If one of them's willing to let me take theirs for a spin, we might be able to work something out   They should come and play on here 

Click to expand...

I bet they're not brave enough!  You should come up to my next Knockhill track day, there's usually a few TVRs kicking about if that's your thing


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

rhino said:



			I bet they're not brave enough!  You should come up to my next Knockhill track day, there's usually a few TVRs kicking about if that's your thing 

Click to expand...

No I'm a jaguar / Aston Martin girl really, but I'm willing to be flexible as frankly anything has more spark than my (much loved) landy!  Always wanted to have a play at a track day (not with the defender obv  ) - as they say in CR - "well jel"


----------



## FionaM12 (3 April 2012)

Do you think one of them would like a spin in my Smartcar?


----------



## horsegirl (3 April 2012)

I mentioned it on your other thread but did not get a response so I'll post again. If he was doing 100mph he would not have been able to just pull up next to you. So he was either going a lot more slowly or he was much further away from you


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

JFTD said:



			No I'm a jaguar / Aston Martin girl really, but I'm willing to be flexible as frankly anything has more spark than my (much loved) landy!  Always wanted to have a play at a track day (not with the defender obv  ) - as they say in CR - "well jel" 

Click to expand...

 My family are motorsport mad, I'm sure I'm a 'foundling' who really belongs to a nice horsey family! Tend to do more of the lotus days with my brother but the hot marques days at Knockhill are brilliant; I've been karting there since I was very little 

They also have a good BHS XC course!


----------



## FionaM12 (3 April 2012)

horsegirl said:



			I mentioned it on your other thread but did not get a response so I'll post again. If he was doing 100mph he would not have been able to just pull up next to you. So he was either going a lot more slowly or he was much further away from you
		
Click to expand...

I think the OP's long gone horsegirl. I also think most of us would agree the original description of events was pretty emotive and the speed exaggerated. But it surely that doesn't matter, he wasn't being done for speeding, and clearly the law found his behaviour as outragious as the OP did.


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Ahh!. I now understand your bias on this thread.


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

rhino said:



 My family are motorsport mad, I'm sure I'm a 'foundling' who really belongs to a nice horsey family! Tend to do more of the lotus days with my brother but the hot marques days at Knockhill are brilliant; I've been karting there since I was very little 

They also have a good BHS XC course!
		
Click to expand...

god my family are dull   You have all the fun!


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Last post meant for rhino


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Ahh!. I now understand your bias on this thread.
		
Click to expand...




Ceris Comet said:



			Last post meant for rhino
		
Click to expand...

My bias?  Could you explain please


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

You are obviously involved with the other forum .


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			You are obviously involved with the other forum .
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise we were at war?

Rhino have you been consorting with the enemy again


----------



## FionaM12 (3 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			You are obviously involved with the other forum .
		
Click to expand...

 What is that supposed to mean? I should imagine some people are members of several forums. How does that make them biased?

The people on the PH forum have widely differing views anyway...


----------



## rhino (3 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			You are obviously involved with the other forum .
		
Click to expand...

I'm not involved with the other forum, no. I am aware of it, and believe my brother is/was a member. I even own a PH tshirt I won at Autosport International last year  though don't believe that makes my view biased.

I wasn't aware I was showing particular bias, although didn't agree that by reading one thread PH could be accused of being a 'chavvy little forum'. It's not so different from here IMO. They just prefer a different sort of horsepower!


----------



## FionaM12 (3 April 2012)

Ceris Comet, aren't you also the person who called the PH forum "chavvy" before?

That's exactly the sort of snobby attitude which makes others think horsey people are stuck-up and unpleasant. It does nothing for good relations with other road users.


----------



## Beausmate (4 April 2012)

rhino said:



			PH could be accused of being a 'chavvy little forum'.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, PH is a chavvy big forum 

(actually, the only time I go on there is to look at the for sale section, usually directed by links from another car forum I frequent, but shhh)


----------



## ROG (4 April 2012)

I am on both forums as well as many other driving related ones and I can assure everyone that the majority of members on both PH and HHO are reasonable and sensible but there will always be the odd ones who spout rubbish and have a blinkered view (no pun intended) and its usually those which stick in the minds of others


----------



## ReefingsDad (4 April 2012)

Oh well, fun's over - PH thread has been removed


----------



## Red Rum (6 April 2012)

marydoll said:



			From the information given, it appears there were other mounted witnesses and also another independant witness, the op stated AROUND 100 mph, to me that means to bloomin fast for this type of road, she was hardly sitting there with a speed gun  and any car can spin there wheels making noise and smoke, again if youre on horseback and frightened, 10 seconds can seem like a minute.
For me the fact that the arrogent ass chose to do it, even for a short spell, knowing he could frighten the horses, personally I hope of he appeals and if he loses, they up his fine and give him community service mucking out horses somewhere
		
Click to expand...

The speeding element would be very hard to prove, hence I'm sure that this should not have been a major (if any) factor in the magistrates' deliberations. I am a magistrate and we are told to view witness estimates of speed very skeptically without some kind of forensic corroboration as almost all witnesses overestimate speed considerably. However, iit appears from some posts that he was not charged with any motoring offence anyway.

However, the wheel spinning and smoke production would be extremely easy to prove as such actions invariably leave trails of rubber on the road if carried on for even a few seconds, never mind 10 seconds or a minute. We get the local Essex cowboys doing this in supermarket car parks all the time after they shut. Presumably this was what convicted him? The Police should also have examined his tyres, as these would show pitting and abrasions for some weeks afterwards. I presume they did this?

In view of this, he was mad to plead not guilty. Such actions carried out near horses are very dangerous.


----------



## Red Rum (6 April 2012)

lucky-lady said:



			clearly I'm not that up on TVR's. a quick google tells me 8.3 seconds or thereabouts. 

Pile of rubbish if you ask me, what's so quick about that? my family bus goes quicker than that.
		
Click to expand...

I used to own a TVR S2 during my mid life crisis 20 years ago but I got too old for it and traded it in for my beloved Jag. *Very *loud, but not actually very fast with awful brakes. 0-60 is 7.3s. It would take at least 800m to get to 100mph (assuming it didn't fall to bits) and forever to stop again unless the brakes had been updated. 

Unless it was a *very* long straight road with no bends at all, 100mph seems, shall we say, unlikely to me on a narrow country road unless he had a suicide wish.


----------



## Ceris Comet (6 April 2012)

Hi KF !


----------



## quirky (6 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Hi KF !
		
Click to expand...

I think you're way off the mark there 
Just because it's a new poster, doesn't automatically make them the father


----------



## Ceris Comet (6 April 2012)

Strange to join a horse forum and start talking about cars !


----------



## Capriole (6 April 2012)

Not really, I joined a car forum last year and started talking about horses, on one of these horse v car type topics...


----------



## Ceris Comet (6 April 2012)

It's happened too often on this thread !!!!!!!!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (6 April 2012)

mulledwhine said:



			I don't think it is too early to be doing a little light hacking with your youngster, bit I am prepared to be corrected.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with that statement. Alot of people walk their youngsters out in hand for months/years before hacking out anyway, me included. Anyway, I digress, what an a*** well done for getting the reg and reporting him. What is wrong with some people


----------



## Kathyt1 (7 April 2012)

Red Rum said:



			unless he had a suicide wish.
		
Click to expand...

We live in hope.


----------



## FionaM12 (7 April 2012)

Kathyt1 said:



			We live in hope.
		
Click to expand...

 I'd like him to be punished for his stupid behaviour, and hopefully learn some sense and respect for others. But surely no-one here wishes him dead?!


----------



## Shilasdair (7 April 2012)

Kathyt1 said:



			We live in hope.
		
Click to expand...

No.  No, we don't.
I don't wish anyone dead, no matter how foolishly he behaved in putting others at risk.
Such sentiments just make you look small-minded and unpleasant.

I've read the threads on PH and on here, and most posters want the same thing - safety and consideration for everyone that uses the roads so that they return home to their families in one piece.

S


----------



## LittleWildOne (8 April 2012)

See what I've found !
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=13&t=1133693&mid=204631&nmt=Both+TVRs+egged!

It seems that someone has "egged" both of the TVRs, and King Fisher is pointing the blame at local horse riders !

The thread was started on Thursday, and there's a link to THIS thread here (HHO) on the 8th page.
There are lots of anti-horse posts in the above pistonheads thread.

Oh, and King Fisher, the offending driver's dad, is an Astrophysicist, hence my previous comment regarding physics. Tired, in their first post mentioned physics (in a way that seems they are knowledgeable in the subject). KF makes a point on pistonheads of regularly pointing out that he is a physicist


----------



## DragonSlayer (8 April 2012)

Like this forum, there are idiots and there are sensible folk. Those who think they have the right to lord it over everyone else, no matter what their form of transport, and those who just want to co-exist in peace. Won't happen though, such is life."


----------



## FionaM12 (8 April 2012)

That ph thread is quite funny.  

Starts with the idiot lad's idiotic dad raging about unseen horsey folk egging his cars , followed by sympathic horse-haters. Then in come the "other side" pointing out the nonsense of the OP's allegations..... at wihich point it all deteriorates into pages and pages of bad puns about eggs.


----------



## leemark (9 April 2012)

DragonSlayer said:



			Like this forum, there are idiots and there are sensible folk. Those who think they have the right to lord it over everyone else, no matter what their form of transport, and those who just want to co-exist in peace. Won't happen though, such is life."
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. 

I was out in the TVR yesterday and came upon a group of three riders on a narrow road near Pickering. I slowed down from a long way back and passed them at tickover in third. Thank you received from all three riders, everyone happy. How hard is this to do?  This simple courtesy cost us all nothing.


----------



## Luci07 (9 April 2012)

I LOVE threads like this.... You can't hid from the HHO CSI crew!!!  

Fair point about not being able to accurately tell the speed of a passing car...I had taken the comment as being a little emotive but thought it probably felt like that...

Now can we broaden this into my dislike of road cyclists who have no consideration for riders, walkers OR drivers... Yet can meet off roaders, even those in a race and they are always careful!


----------



## Shantara (9 April 2012)

I've read some of that Pistonheads thread and I am genuinely scared :O
Why can't we just get along? 
Though, I do love how they think we can train our horses to do their business in fields? Haha. I would like to see them try!!


----------



## Shilasdair (9 April 2012)

In one of the places I kept my horse, we had to ride on a B road (and sometimes an A road) to get to any bridleways or off-road riding at all.
I found car drivers to be generally careful and considerate, and truck, bike and tractor drivers even more so.  
We always tried to cause the minimum of delay (ducking into gateways to let traffic past where possible, or trotting) and to direct cars past where we could see it to be clear (although legally we are not supposed to do that).
I found most car drivers waved and smiled in response to our thanking them, and in fact over time we got to 'know' them.
There's no reason why we can't all get along - it's just a shame the driver in question doesn't seem to be learning from his brush with a potential RTA.  
Most of the Pistonheads folk seem to be sensible and considerate - thanks if you are reading.
S


----------



## unrepentant (10 April 2012)

As those of you who have read the PH threads will have seen there was general support there for your OP's position, certainly far moreso than there was for the Fishers. I have been a PHer for many years and was a TVR owning resident of North Yorkshire for many also. Most performance car drivers are very cognisant of other road users and, especially in rural areas, four legged ones. I saw enough cows and sheep on the roads in Wensleydale to always be mindful of the possibility of an encounter with large animals! I always treated riders with respect and never had a cross word. I hope that the actions of one idiot have not left an adverse impression.


----------



## rhino (10 April 2012)

unrepentant said:



			Most performance car drivers are very cognisant of other road users and, especially in rural areas, four legged ones. I saw enough cows and sheep on the roads in Wensleydale to always be mindful of the possibility of an encounter with large animals! I always treated riders with respect and never had a cross word.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree  I don't think there is any direct link between the type of car and driving style, and excepting the fact that some performance cars can be 'louder' by nature in my experience they tend to be far more sensitively driven around horses. 

Sadly there seem to be at least as many ignorant riders as there are ignorant drivers which is a real shame, and I know that the attitude rightly winds up many drivers (including me at times).

I think very few of us ride on roads out of choice, and I am lucky that my job means I can live in a rural area and have no need to go on roads at all any more  

The repercussions of not giving horses space and time are truly horrific though; a number of forum users have had horses killed out hacking, and some have suffered life changing injuries themselves. Convictions are rare, so yes, we did 'celebrate' the conviction of the driver in this instance.

I suppose I am one of the 'lucky' ones, in that me and my little ginger horse were involved in an accident a few years ago which somehow resulted in one written off car and a relatively uninjured horse and rider. Entirely the drivers fault although lack of awareness, not speed or aggressive driving was the issue.

It was good of you to join the forum but please don't worry, I don't think there will be any HHO vendetta against Northern TVR drivers


----------



## cambrica (10 April 2012)

Having ridden on the roads for decades now I have luckily never been through what the OP has in terms of out and out lunacy. The lad and his father should be counting their lucky stars that he hadn't killed anybody as if he drives like that around horses you can bet he drives like it elsewhere. They wouldn't be shouting quite so loud then.

UNREPENTANT - Thankfully most horseriders respect the type of motorist you are and you would certainly would certainly receive a thankyou from me. TBH the only out and out arguement I have ever really had was with an 80 yr old (at a guess) who caught my elbow when I was leading my daughter out on her pony as he tried to squeeze through us and a parked car opposite. If riders make their signals clear to motorists - with a smile- it goes along way in road user relationships.


----------



## unrepentant (10 April 2012)

rhino said:



			It was good of you to join the forum but please don't worry, I don't think there will be any HHO vendetta against Northern TVR drivers  

Click to expand...

I'm safely 3500 miles away in the American Midwest these days!


----------



## cambrica (10 April 2012)

unrepentant said:



			I'm safely 3500 miles away in the American Midwest these days! 

Click to expand...

Ha, You don't know the HHO team, 3500 miles is nothing !!!!


----------

